# Scots Gaelic Metrical Psalm singing videos



## jason d (Sep 21, 2009)

Whether you are EP or not, these are beautiful!



> A colleague of mine recently returned from a conference in St. Andrews, Scotland, where he heard sung the Psalms in Scots Gaelic, with a precentor leading the congregation. Here are three samples:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3MzZgPBL3Q]YouTube - Gaelic psalms at Back Free Church, Isle Of Lewis- 20/21/oct/2003[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMqKxpq6QAE]YouTube - Martyrs - Gaelic Psalm[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txIx9b07RhY]YouTube - Stroudwater - Gaelic Psalm[/ame]

To my untutored reading eye (I know nothing of the Celtic languages) it appears that the psalms sung above are from this Scots Gaelic Metrical Psalter, on the website of St. Columba's Church of Scotland in Glasgow, where there is a Gaelic Psalm Singing School.

HT: The Genevan Psalter


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 21, 2009)

This thread is fine for the worship forum rather than the EP subforum (which is moderated and not accepting new threads by members). Do not discuss EP however. Discuss the videos.


----------



## dbroyles (Sep 21, 2009)

Very interesting. It makes me wish I knew Gaelic. I recognized the tune Stroudwater which among other Psalms is frequently sung to Psalm 46 in the Scottish Psalter. We tend to sing it much faster however. A lovely tune and a great sacred text.

David


----------



## Augusta (Sep 21, 2009)

I love to see the many hats.   I also saw on Sermon Audio a video of Brazilians singing Psalms. Here is the link. I don't think you can embed with SA yet. 

http://http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=7709144441


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 21, 2009)

I find them eerily beautiful. Thanks for these.

-----Added 9/21/2009 at 12:24:26 EST-----

By the way...my wife and I intend to buy Rosseta Stone`s Gaelic learning material. I desire to minister in the region one day if it be the will of my Lord.


----------



## Quickened (Sep 21, 2009)

Wonderful video! Just finished with the first one and want to say a many thanks!

Mike i was thinking about learning it myself. The audio CD i had was a tad confusing. Methinks Rosetta may be better


----------



## Richard King (Sep 21, 2009)

Augusta said:


> I love to see the many hats.   I also saw on Sermon Audio a video of Brazilians singing Psalms. Here is the link. I don't think you can embed with SA yet.
> 
> http://http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=7709144441




I think it will work if you use this link instead:

SermonAudio.com - Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary


----------



## Baptist-1689er (Sep 21, 2009)

Jason, Thanks for posting these links. Junior showed them to me the other day. We want to go to the conference. Very nice!


----------



## jason d (Sep 22, 2009)

Baptist-1689er said:


> Jason, Thanks for posting these links. Junior showed them to me the other day. We want to go to the conference. Very nice!



Ya, I saw these cause Junior posted them on his "Shared Google Reader" and I knew alot of the PuritanBoard folk would enjoy them.

Which conference are you referring to?


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Baptist-1689er (Sep 22, 2009)

jason d said:


> Baptist-1689er said:
> 
> 
> > Jason, Thanks for posting these links. Junior showed them to me the other day. We want to go to the conference. Very nice!
> ...



Evidently they have a conference to learn how to sing these Psalms in St. Andrews, Scotland. I told him if he is going, I will too. (He can learn how to sing the Psalms, and I can play golf at St. Andrews!)


----------



## jason d (Sep 22, 2009)

Baptist-1689er said:


> jason d said:
> 
> 
> > Baptist-1689er said:
> ...



 wow, if you guys got the budget to send Junior over to Scotland just for that then I may switch my membership,...


----------



## discipulo (Sep 22, 2009)

Jason, thank you so much for posting this, I was thinking of posting something about the importance of singing the Psalms on my Facebook, and 1of these videos will be perfect to add to it.

I'm not EP (although these videos make me feel quite close to become so) 

so I feel very free to say this, *the Church needs to sing more the Psalms*!!!

And on this EP and non EP brothers can surely agree with Abraham Kuyper, a non EP himself:

_The spiritual depth of the Psalms exceeds by far anything that was afterwards composed as a church hymn.

The psalms have always echoed the enduring, eternal keynote of the pious heart, while hymns usually had a temporary quality and were marked by what was popular at the moment.

In the struggle between hymns and psalms, all nominal members favoured the hymns over the psalms while the truly pious members are much more inclined to use the psalms rather than hymns._

from Onze Eeredienst, Our Worship, by Abraham Kuyper


----------



## discipulo (Sep 22, 2009)

Brothers and Sisters, don't miss listening to these videos. It's such Beautiful and Devoted Singing


----------



## Idelette (Sep 22, 2009)

Absolutely lovely to listen to! Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Sep 24, 2009)

Ulster Scot immigrants to the colonies brought this style of singing to the Southern Appalachian Highlands:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM2JOnPMf_c]YouTube - Primitive Baptist Church - Louisa Ky - Amazing Grace[/ame]


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 24, 2009)

And, many people don't realise it, but that style of singing was then adopted by Negro slaves. It is still sung today in many churhces: 'Lining out a song'.


----------

